# [Capital-region, NY] D&D Savage Tide campaign - looking for player(s)



## SteveDubya (Oct 25, 2007)

As one of the players has to back out owing to personal issues, we are hoping to find another (one or more) to join the Iron Gamers Guild in the D&D 3.5 "Savage Tide" adventure path that was from the pages of _Dungeon_.  Or maybe it was _Dragon_.  I forget, but as I'm not the DM I'm not too concerned.

In any event, if interested check out the Iron Gamers Guild wiki for more info as to how the campaign has progressed so far, what rule variants we are using and how to contact us if interested.

Oh, we play on Tuesdays from ~6:30 to 10, 11-ish in the evening, but that is somewhat flexible depending on what everyones' schedules are like for any given week.


----------

